
Show HN: Alex Masters SEO (The World's First Children's Book on SEO) - bakztfuture
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1540382001
======
bakztfuture
Kindle version here:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NCLWNI0/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NCLWNI0/)

Happy to answer any questions! :)

